# sesso, questo sconosciuto?



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

_Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro...
Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte.
E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore.
Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto.
Abbiamo cominciato ad accarezzarci,massaggiarci,bacini etc, etc.....
La questione è che io ero già pronto, ma proprio in quel momento lei mi dice: 
'Adesso non ne ho voglia, amore mio. Voglio solo che mi abbracci'
Ed io esclamo: 'CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE???????????????'
Al che mi dice le parole magiche di tutte le donne:
'Non sai connetterti con le mie necessità emotive di donna'.
Che cazzate...Il punto finale è che quella sera non ci sarebbe stata nessuna lotta.
Ho messo a posto gli oli afrodisiaci, ho spento le candele, ho tolto il disco di Baglioni (in quei momenti funziona quasi sempre) ho spento lo stereo ed ho rimesso in frigo lo champagne.
Sono andato a farmi una doccia fredda per vedere se potevo calmare 'la bestia' e mi sono messo a guardare Discovery Channel a tutto volume per non fare dormire la figlia di mia suocera...
Dopo un pò mi sono addormentato.
Il giorno dopo siamo andati al centro commerciale e mi sono messo a guardare orologi mentre lei si provava tre modelli carissimi di Armani.
Come tutte le donne non sapeva decidersi, così le ho detto di prenderli tutti e tre.
A questo punto mi ha detto che le sarebbero servite delle scarpe nuove da mettere con i nuovi vestiti...350 euro al paio...Le ho detto che andava bene.
Di lì siamo andati nella sezione casual dalla quale ha preso un piumino ed una borsa di Louis Vuitton.
Era così emozionata!
Credo pensasse che fossi diventato pazzo, ma ad ogni modo le ha prese lo stesso. 
Mi ha messo, quindi, alla prova chiedendomi un gonnelino corto da tennis.
Non sa neanche correre, figuriamoci giocare a Tennis.
E' rimasta scioccata quando le ho detto di comprare tutto ciò che voleva.
Era così eccitata dopo tutto questo, ed ha cominciato a chiamarmi con tutti i nomignoli più affettuosi e stupidi che le donne usano.
'Cucciolone mio'
'Topolino amoroso' e così via.
Siamo andati alla cassa a pagare.
E' stato qui che, essendoci solo una persona prima di noi, le ho detto:
'No amore mio, credo che in questo momento non ho voglia di comprare tutto questo'...
Se aveste potuto vederle la faccia, diventò pallida quando le ho detto:
'Voglio solo che mi abbracci'.
Sembrò quasi che stesse per svenire, le si è paralizzata la parte sinistra del corpo, le è venuto un tic nervoso all'occhio.
A questo punto le ho detto: 'Non sai connetterti con le mie necessità finanziarie di uomo'._

Iniziamo con una bella barzelletta e poi scanniamoci a dovere: ma secondo voi perchè gli uomini sanno discernere il sesso dall'amore e lo donne no? ma è proprio vero che anche loro non ne sono capaci?
da cosa dipende questa diversità, biologica, culturale o cosa?

a voi


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

E' stata già postata.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' stata già postata.


cambia la sostanza?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cambia la sostanza?


No, ma ne abbiamo già parlato.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro..._
> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto._
> ...


Ma non si dice: "trottolino amoroso"?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No, ma ne abbiamo già parlato.


dormito male giusy?
io non l'avevo letta e mi è piaciuata.

comunque non è il caso di sparargli in fronte perché se n'è già discusso. anche perché se si devono evitare argomenti già trattati, direi che si può chiudere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma non si dice: "trottolino amoroso"?


dudù dadadà


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro..._
> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto._
> ...


Stupendo !!! grazie, lo sapevo che avresti reso al meglio la cosa. 
Ora vediamo cosa dicono le donne....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro..._
> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto._
> ...


no, non è vero.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

_
Iniziamo con una bella barzelletta e poi scanniamoci a dovere: ma secondo voi perchè gli uomini sanno discernere il sesso dall'amore e lo donne no? ma è proprio vero che anche loro non ne sono capaci?
da cosa dipende questa diversità, biologica, culturale o cosa?

a voi _ 

No, non è assolutamente vero. Danno all'atto sessuale una connotazione più complessa che può non avere nula a che fare con l'amore


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro..._
> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto._
> ...


Secondo me ci sono donne che sono benissimo capaci di tenere separate le due cose e ci sono anche uomini che non lo riescono a fare... probabilmente dipende anche dal periodo che uno sta vivendo e non solo dal carattere.
Resta il fatto che secondo me ci può benissimo stare il sesso senza amare la persona con cui lo si fa ma non concepisco chi dice "faccio sesso con il mio amante ma amo il mio partner"... o almeno ora non lo concepisco, qualche mese fa pensavo fosse possibile amare due persone... ritorniamo al fatto che dipende dai momenti della vita.

Chiedo scusa se ho ripetuto cose dette in una discussione precedente, ma probabilmente io non l'ho letta perchè non me la ricordo!


----------



## Kid (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro...
> Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte.
> E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore.
> Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto.
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non l'avevo letta e mi è piaciuata.
> 
> comunque non è il caso di sparargli in fronte perché se n'è già discusso. anche perché se si devono evitare argomenti già trattati, direi che si può chiudere.


No no, figuriamoci.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono donne che sono benissimo capaci di tenere separate le due cose e ci sono anche uomini che non lo riescono a fare... probabilmente dipende anche dal periodo che uno sta vivendo e non solo dal carattere.
> Resta il fatto che secondo me ci può benissimo stare il sesso senza amare la persona con cui lo si fa ma non concepisco chi dice "faccio sesso con il mio amante ma amo il mio partner"... o almeno ora non lo concepisco, qualche mese fa pensavo fosse possibile amare due persone... ritorniamo al fatto che dipende dai momenti della vita.
> 
> Chiedo scusa se ho ripetuto cose dette in una discussione precedente, ma probabilmente io non l'ho letta perchè non me la ricordo!


tutte sono capaci di farlo. al limite non lo vogliono fare. ma non credo neanche a questo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No no, figuriamoci.


giusy che brio


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

ripeto qui il post.

l'amore è una cosa ( che si prova per la propria moglie e compagna ) 

l'amicizia erotica è un'altra cosa ( che si prova per l'amante )

l'amore per una persona e l'amicizia per un'altra possono benissimo convivere

1 io mi vedo con gli amici al bar, scherziamo ridiamo e giochiamo a carte ( non perlo per me dico in generale , singolare majestatis ) 
2 io mi vedo con l'amante in hotel, scherziamo, ridiamo, giochiamo al sesso ) 

nulla delle due cose intacca minimamente l'amore che ho per la mia compagna. 

Sono riuscito a spiegarmi ? 
riuscite a capire questo tipo di visione ?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ripeto qui il post.
> 
> l'amore è una cosa ( che si prova per la propria moglie e compagna )
> 
> ...


ci fai lo spelling?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusy che brio


 
Ahivoglia!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ripeto qui il post.
> 
> l'amore è una cosa ( che si prova per la propria moglie e compagna )
> 
> ...


 
Certo, è comprensibilissimo... 
Quindi, come tu dici a tua moglie: ciao, cara, vado al bar con gli amici a giocare a carte, allo stesso modo la sera dopo le dici: ciao, cara, vado in hotel con la mia amica a gicare a sesso... immagino tua moglie che ti risponde: che faccio, ti aspetto in piedi così mi racconti come è andata la serata o fai tardi e ne parliamo domani?


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> nulla delle due cose intacca minimamente l'amore che ho per la mia compagna.
> 
> Sono riuscito a spiegarmi ?
> riuscite a capire questo tipo di visione ?


oscar, ma tu riusciresti a farla capire anche alla tua compagna questa tua visione?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ripeto qui il post.
> 
> l'amore è una cosa ( che si prova per la propria moglie e compagna )
> 
> ...


E come no?
Una visione di comodo.


----------



## Old topi (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ripeto qui il post.
> 
> l'amore è una cosa ( che si prova per la propria moglie e compagna )
> 
> ...


 la vedo dura


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

*Irrresponsabile!!! ... non pensi che sarebbe stato meglio aprire questa discussione in Sesso e Amore?









*​


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

una precisazione da troll è dovuta: naturalmente si stà generalizzando volutamente, se prendiamo in esame caso per caso non ne usciamo più.

Diciamo che più in generale spesso molti uomini vogliono solo farsi una scopata perchè:

- il pre scopata è eccitantissimo, frizzante
- l'attimo immediatemente precedente alla calata delle sue mutandine è il paradiso in terra
- il durante fà sentire uomini, nel senso più completo del termine
- il dopo è un misto fra il volersi fumare una sigaretta ed il voler ricominciare: ma dato che il giocattolo nuovo lo si è già scartato non c'è più gusto della novità, si sceglie la prima e si riallacciano i pantaloni.

e le donne nel frangente invece che fanno?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Irrresponsabile!!! ... non pensi che sarebbe stato meglio aprire questa discussione in Sesso e Amore?*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


no, non penso: credo invece che da queste considerazioni possano scaturire profonde confessioni sul come e perchè molti di noi hanno tradito.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una precisazione da troll è dovuta: naturalmente si stà generalizzando volutamente, se prendiamo in esame caso per caso non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Diciamo che più in generale spesso molti uomini vogliono solo farsi una scopata perchè:
> 
> ...


la meme chose.


----------



## Old topi (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una precisazione da troll è dovuta: naturalmente si stà generalizzando volutamente, se prendiamo in esame caso per caso non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Diciamo che più in generale spesso molti uomini vogliono solo farsi una scopata perchè:
> 
> ...


ti chiedono il bis?
piangono?
vanno in bagno?
fumano anche loro? 
ti parlano degli amici?
Ti gridano della suocera?

che fanno? 

Ribadisco il concetto che l'uomo che si comporta come tu hai citato è un opportunista e non merita alcuna considerazione, perchè si sta vendendo tanto quanto una prostituta


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una precisazione da troll è dovuta: naturalmente si stà generalizzando volutamente, se prendiamo in esame caso per caso non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Diciamo che più in generale spesso molti uomini vogliono solo farsi una scopata perchè:
> 
> ...


 
- frizzano
- si sentono in paradiso mentre gli slacciano i jeans
- si sentono donne
- si fumano una sigaretta
- ... danno una sbirciatina all'orologio per vedere se devono andare a preparare la pasta al maritino...

in fondo non siamo poi così diversi quando si parla di sesso!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la meme chose.


errore, sbattono il gingillo fuori e si fanno la sigaretta, il caffè e magari la spettegolatina sulla prestazione al telefono con le amiche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ahivoglia!


azz
non stai bene?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una precisazione da troll è dovuta: naturalmente si stà generalizzando volutamente, se prendiamo in esame caso per caso non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Diciamo che più in generale spesso molti uomini vogliono solo farsi una scopata perchè:
> 
> ...


in passato mi è spesso capitato di fare cruciverba o leggere cosmopolitan.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in passato mi è spesso capitato di fare cruciverba o leggere cosmopolitan.


 
E dei brufoletti sulla schieda del partner da far esplodere non diciamo nulla? Il cruciverba mi mancava... magari la prox volta mi porto dietro la settimana enigmistica, in due forse riusciamo a finirla prima...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E dei brufoletti sulla schieda del partner da far esplodere non diciamo nulla? Il cruciverba mi mancava... magari la prox volta mi porto dietro la settimana enigmistica, in due forse riusciamo a finirla prima...


ma non si parlava del durante? 

p.s. io sono tanto accomodante, dedita e generosa, ma che i brufoletti se li schiacciasse da solo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ti chiedono il bis?
> piangono?
> vanno in bagno?
> fumano anche loro?
> ...


ok, questa è la visione di base condivisibile o meno.

Proviamo ad andare oltre: spesso i tradimenti creano casini perchè lui vorrebbe solo una pucciata fuori dal coro e lei invece sottointende qualche cosa di più.

Non sarebbe più semplice accettare che ci possa essere solo un rapporto di sesso fine a sè stesso? alcune donne forse lo accettano e lo fanno anche, ma sono una minoranza.

E' questo lo scopo di questo thread, confrontare le diverse visioni limitatamente alla molla che fà scattare il tutto ( che per noi maschietti è nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi un turgidìo inguinale!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz
> non stai bene?


 
Angelo sto abbattuta assai.... la mia pressione è 90-60 a malapena...


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non si parlava del durante?
> 
> p.s. io sono tanto accomodante, dedita e generosa, ma che i brufoletti se li schiacciasse da solo


 
Io lo faccio dopo... (durante è un po' complicato, ci ho provato ma non mi riesce bene...) durante gli passo la mano sulla schiena così inizio ad identificare i punti in cui trovarli... mi dispiace ma è una cosa sadica a cui non posso proprio rinunciare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Angelo sto abbattuta assai.... la mia pressione è 90-60 a malapena...


uuuuh suvvia giusyna, su con la vita, non è bassissima. fatti consigliare degli integratori dal medico e via verso nuove avventure.


----------



## Old topi (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io lo faccio dopo... (durante è un po' complicato, ci ho provato ma non mi riesce bene...) durante gli passo la mano sulla schiena così inizio ad identificare i punti in cui trovarli... mi dispiace ma è una cosa sadica a cui non posso proprio rinunciare...


con me ti annoieristi


----------



## tatitati (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro..._
> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto._
> ...


 
premetto due tre cosette..
primo, al sesso non dico mai di no.
secondo, quando ho bisogno di qualche cosa ME LO COMPRO.

sfatato anche sto mito, me ne torno nel loculo...


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ok, questa è la visione di base condivisibile o meno.
> 
> Proviamo ad andare oltre: spesso i tradimenti creano casini perchè lui vorrebbe solo una pucciata fuori dal coro e lei invece sottointende qualche cosa di più.
> 
> ...


 
Ti dirò che il mio tradimento era cominciato proprio con un patto del genere... ma non è stato rispettato da nessuna delle due parti, forse una cosa così può anche succedere, ma la relazione clandestina deve avere durata brevissima, niente cinema, niente cene, niente chiacchiere inutili... solo semplicissimo e sano sesso, solo in questo modo uno FORSE evita di coinvolgersi...


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> con me ti annoieristi


 
Noooo.... non posso crederci, nemmeno un brufoletto piccino picciò in tutta la schiena???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fammi controllare, daaai!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io lo faccio dopo... (durante è un po' complicato, ci ho provato ma non mi riesce bene...) durante gli passo la mano sulla schiena così inizio ad identificare i punti in cui trovarli... mi dispiace ma è una cosa sadica a cui non posso proprio rinunciare...


astra... a scanso di equivoci (dato che mi sembra che non ci stiamo capendo), quella del cruciverba e del cosmopolitan, era una battuta. Non mi è mai capitato di sfogliare una rivista, nel mentre. Ma ricordo anni fa di aver progettato l'intero arredamento della casa, con uno che mi annoiava da morire.

quanto ai brufoletti, non glieli cerco e se li trovassi glieli lascerei. e se ci fosse affezionato?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> premetto due tre cosette..
> primo, al sesso non dico mai di no.
> secondo, quando ho bisogno di qualche cosa ME LO COMPRO.
> 
> sfatato anche sto mito, me ne torno nel loculo...


devo intendere che un uomo schietto che ti dovesse mai specificare che cerca solo una botta e via non ti darebbe fastidio?
E che se suona le corde giuste ci staresti senza bollarlo come immaturo, cinico, bastardo ecc ecc ecc?

se è così ti faccio un monumento, anzi...santa subito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> premetto due tre cosette..
> primo, al sesso non dico mai di no.
> secondo, quando ho bisogno di qualche cosa ME LO COMPRO.
> 
> sfatato anche sto mito, me ne torno nel loculo...


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> astra... a scanso di equivoci (dato che mi sembra che non ci stiamo capendo), quella del cruciverba e del cosmopolitan, era una battuta. Non mi è mai capitato di sfogliare una rivista, nel mentre. Ma ricordo anni fa di aver progettato l'intero arredamento della casa, con uno che mi annoiava da morire.
> 
> quanto ai brufoletti, non glieli cerco e se li trovassi glieli lascerei. e se ci fosse affezionato?


 
Guarda che la battuata l'avevo capita e ti ho risposto con un'altra...
Ti dirò che per il momento non mi è mai capitato di pensare ad altro durante un rapporto sessuale (oddio, forse ad un altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma non a cose che esulassero dal sesso!!!)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> devo intendere che un uomo schietto che ti dovesse mai specificare che cerca solo una botta e via non ti darebbe fastidio?
> E che se suona le corde giuste ci staresti senza bollarlo come immaturo, cinico, bastardo ecc ecc ecc?
> 
> se è così ti faccio un monumento, anzi...santa subito!


ma dai irresponsabile!!
non crederai mica davvero che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne non si faccia una bella scopata senza innamorarsi follemente dal partner di turno?
poi scusa, mi pare di aver letto che non hai molta dimestichezza con queste cose ora invece ti leggo molto "esperto". O no?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> devo intendere che un uomo schietto che ti dovesse mai specificare che cerca solo una botta e via non ti darebbe fastidio?
> E che se suona le corde giuste ci staresti senza bollarlo come immaturo, cinico, bastardo ecc ecc ecc?
> 
> se è così ti faccio un monumento, anzi...santa subito!


 
Che ci sarebbe di strano? Basta essere chiari subito, se mi va bene una botta e via... ben venga!!!
E' sleale secondo me il comportamento di quelle donne che accettano il compromesso pensando fin dall'inizio che comunque poi il partner si innamorerà di loro...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai irresponsabile!!
> non crederai mica davvero che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne non si faccia una bella scopata senza innamorarsi follemente dal partner di turno?
> poi scusa, mi pare di aver letto che non hai molta dimestichezza con queste cose ora invece ti leggo molto "esperto". O no?


scusa se ti rispondo con molta franchezza e con una terminologìa "da caserma", ma non ho passato tutta la vita a tenermelo in mano.

Ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 10, ma dai 16 ai 27....

e comunque, se è vero quel che dici, allora troppe donne mentono a sè stesse.
Io sento solo sparare a zero ( non solo sul forum, anche nei miei uffici ) contro gli uomini che lasciano intendere l'intenzione di una sola scopata, sana e bella.
una sorta di processo alle intenzioni, insomma.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Che ci sarebbe di strano? Basta essere chiari subito, se mi va bene una botta e via... ben venga!!!
> E' sleale secondo me il comportamento di quelle donne che accettano il compromesso pensando fin dall'inizio che comunque poi il partner si innamorerà di loro...


e quì casca l'asino ( si fà per dire, nessun riferimento a cose o persone ).

Fatto 100 il popolo femminile, quante credi che la pensino così?

io non penso che siano più del 10 per cento, non avrebbe senso!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa se ti rispondo con molta franchezza e con una terminologìa "da caserma", ma non ho passato tutta la vita a tenermelo in mano.
> 
> Ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 10, ma dai 16 ai 27....
> 
> ...


Se c'è totale sincerità fin dall'inizio non ci si può lamentare di nulla.
ma non sempre c'è totale sincertà neanche dall'altra parte...dall'uomo che pur di trombare racconta stronzate romantiche.
Non so le altre donne, io parlo per me.
Lieta che tu non te lo sia tenuto "in mano"


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa se ti rispondo con molta franchezza e con una terminologìa "da caserma", ma non ho passato tutta la vita a tenermelo in mano.
> 
> Ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 10, ma dai 16 ai 27....
> 
> ...


 
Questo è vero... ma è solo apparenza pura.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e quì casca l'asino ( si fà per dire, nessun riferimento a cose o persone ).
> 
> Fatto 100 il popolo femminile, quante credi che la pensino così?
> 
> io non penso che siano più del 10 per cento, non avrebbe senso!


 
Il problema è che molte donne vogliono dimostrare un po' per orgoglio, ma io direi sopprattutto per stupidità, che possono conquistare e fare loro l'ultimo degli scapoli incalliti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Guarda che la battuata l'avevo capita e ti ho risposto con un'altra...
> Ti dirò che per il momento non mi è mai capitato di pensare ad altro durante un rapporto sessuale (oddio, forse ad un altro
> 
> 
> ...


 
a me è capitato eccome, svariati anni fa . oddio che esperienza tremenda. non finiva più e si divertiva solo lui. è stata l'unica volta che ho finto l'orgasmo, pur di togliermi da quella situazione imbarazzante. stranamente non l'ho mai rivisto


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda 


concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?
in poche parole......... 

si trom..ba con l'amico ma si vuol bene al marito. 
si tromba con l'amica ma si cuol bene alla moglie.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Se c'è totale sincerità fin dall'inizio non ci si può lamentare di nulla.
> ma non sempre c'è totale sincertà neanche dall'altra parte*...dall'uomo che pur di trombare racconta stronzate romantiche.*
> Non so le altre donne, io parlo per me.
> Lieta che tu non te lo sia tenuto "in mano"


 
Là... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ogni ulteriore considerazione su questa verità di fede sarebbe inutile e superflua.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questo è vero... ma è solo apparenza pura.


 
ma scusa, allora questa è una rivelazione storica che pone la parola fine su tutto.

Allora non esisterebbero più divorzi e separazioni a seguito di tradimenti, non esisterebbero più gli amanti innamorati, le code fuori dall'analista, le lacrime...

scusa ma non ci credo, non credo che una donna riesca a fare sesso senza essere trasportata emotivamente. Un uomo riesce, uno sicuramente ci riesce ( io ) o perlomeno ci è sempre riuscito ( oggi non lo sò, stò attraversando un periodo troppo delicato per confermarlo a priori ma forse ci riuscirei ancora ).

Una donna non ci riesce, raccontami quello che vuoi ma quello che sono capaci sono una strettissima minoranza.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me è capitato eccome, svariati anni fa . oddio che esperienza tremenda. non finiva più e si divertiva solo lui. è stata l'unica volta che ho finto l'orgasmo, pur di togliermi da quella situazione imbarazzante. stranamente non l'ho mai rivisto


 
poverino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Certo, capita che ogni tanto si dilunghino un po' troppo... si "prendono dentro" un po' come con le chiacchiere al bar... uomini!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda
> 
> 
> concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?
> ...


ah era questa la domanda?

no, non lo concepisco.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> poverino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro mito da sfatare, questo però merita un post in sesso & amore.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah era questa la domanda?
> 
> no, non lo concepisco.


vedi? siamo diversi, punto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> poverino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poverino lui? ma poverina io!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












non era proprio in grado


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ASTRA ha detto:


> Il problema è che molte donne vogliono dimostrare un po' per orgoglio, ma io direi sopprattutto per stupidità, che possono conquistare e fare loro l'ultimo degli scapoli incalliti...


 
e allora viva la sincerità. Però se un uomo dice apertamente " guarda che io voglio solo scopare", dite che è il modo migliore per non farsela dare mai.

complicate, troppo complicate le donne.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma scusa, allora questa è una rivelazione storica che pone la parola fine su tutto.
> 
> Allora non esisterebbero più divorzi e separazioni a seguito di tradimenti, non esisterebbero più gli amanti innamorati, le code fuori dall'analista, le lacrime...
> 
> ...


Guarda che tu sei fuori dal giro... sono passati ormai dieci anni... aggiornati!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda
> 
> 
> concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?
> ...


NO
State unendo troppi argomenti
Il sesso scisso dall'amore è assolutamente normale tra due persone LIBERE.
Il sesso con una donna mischiato all'amore per un 'altra non esiste.
Sono stata spiegata?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Guarda che tu sei fuori dal giro... sono passati ormai dieci anni... aggiornati!!


 
miiiii, che mazzata che mi hai dato.

Classica capacità della donna di pungere nell'orgoglio maschile.
cos'è, vorresti vedere fino a che punto sono capace di arrivare?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Guarda che tu sei fuori dal giro... sono passati ormai dieci anni... aggiornati!!






















glielo volevo dire io ma c'ha già  il dentino avvelenato con me


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO
> State unendo troppi argomenti
> Il sesso scisso dall'amore è assolutamente normale tra due persone LIBERE.
> Il sesso con una donna mischiato all'amore per un 'altra non esiste.
> Sono stata spiegata?


 
spiegatissima, ma allora perchè molte cercano l'uomo sposato pur sapendolo ( esempio ME ? )


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> glielo volevo dire io ma c'ha già il dentino avvelenato con me


 
tu stai riuscendo a farti perdonare, ma se continui....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> spiegatissima, ma allora perchè molte cercano l'uomo sposato pur sapendolo ( esempio ME ? )


forse perchè vogliono solo una botta e via??


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO
> State unendo troppi argomenti
> Il sesso scisso dall'amore è assolutamente normale tra due persone LIBERE.
> Il sesso con una donna mischiato all'amore per un 'altra non esiste.
> Sono stata spiegata?


per te forse non esiste, per le donne forse non esiste. 
ma riuscite a capire che per noi uomini esiste eccome ? 

mi è piaciuto il " no " scritto in grande, rende bene l'idea.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse perchè vogliono solo una botta e via??


DONNE! state girando intorno all'argomento!!!  allora come stanno le cose?

si o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vedi? siamo diversi, punto.


SIAMO chi? io e te? sicuramente.

SIAMO = uomini e donne? No. IO, non lo concepisco e io non sono lE donnE. Ci sono donne che lo fanno ( nel senso che lo concepiscono e che mettono in pratica).


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse perchè vogliono solo una botta e via??


dopo una certa età esiste raramnete " una botta e via " 
esiste una  Amicizia erotica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO
> State unendo troppi argomenti
> *Il sesso scisso dall'amore è assolutamente normale tra due persone LIBERE.*
> Il sesso con una donna mischiato all'amore per un 'altra non esiste.
> Sono stata spiegata?


appunto, ciurlini per favore spiegaglielo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> SIAMO chi? io e te? sicuramente.
> 
> SIAMO = uomini e donne? No. IO, non lo concepisco e io non sono lE donnE. Ci sono donne che lo fanno ( nel senso che lo concepiscono e che mettono in pratica).


non dimentichiamoci la premessa: si sta facendo un ragionamento volutamente generalizzante, non vorrei mai e non si potrebbe nemmeno scendere a valutare caso per caso.

E' una considerazione sui generis.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> DONNE! state girando intorno all'argomento!!!  allora come stanno le cose?
> 
> si o no?



ma famo a non capirci?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ti ho detto che il sesso senza amore può essere tranquillamente praticato dalle donne e mi sembrava la domanda iniziale del tuo tred.
Il fatto che una donna libera ma anche no ti cerchi sapendo che sei sposato conferma quanto ho già detto:
A)vuole farsi solo una scopata senza implicazioni 
B) (conseguenza se è sposata) non ama suo marito.

OK?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non dimentichiamoci la premessa: si sta facendo un ragionamento volutamente generalizzante, non vorrei mai e non si potrebbe nemmeno scendere a valutare caso per caso.
> 
> E' una considerazione sui generis.


non te l'ha mai detto nessuno che generalizzare è quanto di più sbagliato si possa fare a meno che non ambisca a trarre conclusioni del cazz0?


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma famo a non capirci??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ebbene si, non riuscite davvero a concepire l'amicizia erotica

è un po come se si chiedesse ad un cieco dalla nascita

" dimmi di che colore sono le margherite " 

non riuscirebbe a dirlo, perchè essendo cieco non riesce a concepire il concetto di colore.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> dopo una certa età esiste raramnete " una botta e via "
> esiste una  Amicizia erotica


Oh madonnina santa...
allora il problema di fondo è che stiamo semplicemente usando  termini diversi ?

tu la chiami amicizia erotica ,io bottarella, caio su e giù, tizio cavalcata......

vado avanti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma famo a non capirci??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ERA la domanda iniziale del suo thread. ma l'amico cambia le carte in tavola, e lo fa in modo confusionario. e soprattutto, esige disciplina e risposte immediate. mi chiedo se darà il voto a fine giornata.

attenzione, se chiede se alle donne piace cucinare col burro, in realtà potrebbe voler sapere in quante sono disposte a imitare le gesta di ultimo tango a parigi...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non te l'ha mai detto nessuno che generalizzare è quanto di più sbagliato si possa fare a meno che non ambisca a trarre conclusioni del cazz0?


la cosa inizia ed irritare, a quanto vedo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





su, su, non arrabbiamoci


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oh madonnina santa...
> allora il problema di fondo è che stiamo semplicemente usando termini diversi ?
> 
> tu la chiami amicizia erotica ,io bottarella, caio su e giù, tizio cavalcata......
> ...


non è proprio così, in quanto 

io ritendo che l'amicizia erotica possa coesistere con l'amore per un'altra persona 

trombo l'amica ma amo mia moglie 

tu, e penso, voi donne , questo non lo concepite, non lo accettate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ebbene si, non riuscite davvero a concepire l'amicizia erotica
> 
> è un po come se si chiedesse ad un cieco dalla nascita
> 
> ...


 
che filosofo...

l'amicizia erotica la concepiamo eccome. personalmente ne ho avute, non me ne vergogno. ma se l'amicizia erotica diventa una giustificazione alle corna che piazzi in testa a tua moglie/marito, allora si cade nel patetico e nel ridicolo. Se sto con una persona, faccio sesso con questa e non ho bisogno di andare a cercarmi amichetti erotici in giro. chiaro?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non te l'ha mai detto nessuno che generalizzare è quanto di più sbagliato si possa fare a meno che non ambisca a trarre conclusioni del cazz0?


bella definizione sotto al tuo nick, si addice a pieno.

primo: le conclusioni non le tiro mai alla *****, non sono quì a fare due più due

secondo: è possibile riuscire a DIALOGARE senza che qualcuno si intrometta gelando un thread con conclusioni inutili, al puro fine di infiammare gli animi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> la cosa inizia ed irritare, a quanto vedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi è? il fratello minore (in tutti i sensi) di chen?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cosa dovrebbe irritare, di grazia? il fatto che lo metti dentro ogni pertugio disponibile e ti giustifichi dicendo che l'uomo concepisce, contrariamente alla donna, l'amicizia erotica e quindi è giustificato?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ERA la domanda iniziale del suo thread. ma l'amico cambia le carte in tavola, e lo fa in modo confusionario. e soprattutto, esige disciplina e risposte immediate. mi chiedo se darà il voto a fine giornata.
> 
> attenzione, se chiede se alle donne piace cucinare col burro, in realtà potrebbe voler sapere in quante sono disposte a imitare le gesta di ultimo tango a parigi...


classico esempio di come si può parlare di patate e sentirsi rispondere di carote.

Poi sarei io quello che tira conlusioni del *****?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non è proprio così, in quanto
> 
> * io ritendo che l'amicizia erotica possa coesistere con l'amore per un'altra persona
> 
> ...


Quindi immagino che tu escluda categoricamente che tua moglie possa scoparsi un altro amando te perchè le donne non lo concepiscono, giusto?
Bhè, mi sa che potresti prenderti una bella tramvata sai? 
sempre che tu non ti nasconda dietro al fatto che ad una certa età (non so quanti anni  tu e tua moglie abbiate ) le donne perdono interesse per il sesso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Quindi immagino che tu escluda categoricamente che tua moglie possa scoparsi un altro amando te perchè le donne non lo concepiscono, giusto?
> Bhè, mi sa che potresti prenderti una bella tramvata sai?
> sempre che tu non ti nasconda dietro al fatto che ad una certa età (non so quanti anni tu e tua moglie abbiate ) le donne perdono interesse per il sesso.


ma non giriamo intorno all'argomento!

si o no? concepite una storia parallela all'amore per solo sesso? una sola ha risposto fin'ora....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda
> 
> 
> concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?
> ...


 Sì, ma....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bella definizione sotto al tuo nick, si addice a pieno.
> 
> primo: le conclusioni non le tiro mai alla *****, non sono quì a fare due più due
> 
> secondo: è possibile riuscire a DIALOGARE senza che qualcuno si intrometta gelando un thread con conclusioni inutili, al puro fine di infiammare gli animi?


sono commossa.

invece non si può dialogare senza avere l'impressione di avere a che fare con bambini permalosi che interpretano a modo loro ciò che leggono, sentendosi messi in croce e accusati di chissà che, e che reagiscono pestando i piedini per terra e frignando? perché tutto ciò è parecchio noioso.

io non ti ho detto che TU trai conclusioni alla *****, ma che generalizzare PORTA A TRARRE TALI CONCLUSIONI. Cogli la differenza?

e poi, chi è che vuole incendiare gli animi?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non giriamo intorno all'argomento!
> 
> si o no? *concepite una storia parallela all'amore per solo sesso?* una sola ha risposto fin'ora....


*NO!*​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non giriamo intorno all'argomento!
> 
> si o no? concepite una storia parallela all'amore per solo sesso? una sola ha risposto fin'ora....


 
veramente abbiam risposto già in due. le uniche per altro che stanno partecipando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> classico esempio di come si può parlare di patate e sentirsi rispondere di carote.
> 
> Poi sarei io quello che tira conlusioni del *****?


rileggi come  hai posto il quesito inizialmente, e come poi hai girato la questione. non per nulla quando è saltato fuori ho risposto "ah era questa la domanda?"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *NO!*​


te lo dico: non sono sicura sia abbastanza chiara la tua posizione in merito


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono commossa.
> 
> invece non si può dialogare senza avere l'impressione di avere a che fare con bambini permalosi che interpretano a modo loro ciò che leggono, sentendosi messi in croce e accusati di chissà che, e che reagiscono pestando i piedini per terra e frignando? perché tutto ciò è parecchio noioso.
> 
> ...


 
scusami tanto sai! aspetta che ti dò un bell'estintore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusami tanto sai! aspetta che ti dò un bell'estintore...


 
senti irresponsabile... se hai problemi con l'italiano, veramente non è colpa mia. quello che ho scritto è piuttosto chiaro. ed evita di ficcarmi in bocca parole che non ho detto per cortesia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rileggi come hai posto il quesito inizialmente, e come poi hai girato la questione. non per nulla quando è saltato fuori ho risposto "ah era questa la domanda?"


scusa ma dove l'ho girata la questione?

non ti sfuggono le pieghe lessicali per difenderti, ma ti sfugge che parlando di un argomento che può inevitabilemnte diventare vasto, ci possano essere botte e risposte devianti dalla domanda iniziale.

ah, scusa: io sono il troll, il bambino permaloso, quello che picchia i piedi per terra, banale ecc ecc ecc... Mi dispiace ogni tanto mi dimentico chi sono


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse perchè vogliono solo una botta e via??


Sì Medusa... tra l'altro nn è comune solo tra gli uomini questa frase:
" meglio sposato/a così da pochi problemi, poche pretese... una botta e via... ognuno a casa propria"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non dimentichiamoci la premessa: si sta facendo un ragionamento volutamente generalizzante, non vorrei mai e non si potrebbe nemmeno scendere a valutare caso per caso.
> 
> E' una considerazione sui generis.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> non te l'ha mai detto nessuno che generalizzare è quanto di più sbagliato si possa fare a meno che non ambisca a trarre conclusioni del cazz0?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti irresponsabile... se hai problemi con l'italiano, veramente non è colpa mia. quello che ho scritto è piuttosto chiaro. ed evita di ficcarmi in bocca parole che non ho detto per cortesia.


io ho generalizzato.
tu hai detto che generalizzare lo fà chi ambisce a trarre conlusioni del c.azzo.
ergo: io traggo conclusioni del c.azzo.

Quella che ha problemi con l'italiano, ciccia, sei tu.

fine.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo dico: non sono sicura sia abbastanza chiara la tua posizione in merito


Sono contrario a leggi che regolino  la libertà di esprimersi. Si ha il diritto di essere idioti. 
( Omar Marzouk  )







Lascialo fare.



















​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda
> 
> 
> concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?
> ...


è possibilissimo...e con l'amico si tromba pure bene


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO
> State unendo troppi argomenti
> Il sesso scisso dall'amore è assolutamente normale tra due persone LIBERE.
> Il sesso con una donna mischiato all'amore per un 'altra non esiste.
> Sono stata spiegata?


ha detto voler bene , non amore....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Iniziamo con una bella barzelletta e poi scanniamoci a dovere: ma secondo voi perchè gli uomini sanno discernere il sesso dall'amore e lo donne no? ma è proprio vero che anche loro non ne sono capaci?
> da cosa dipende questa diversità, biologica, culturale o cosa?
> 
> a voi


 parti da una premessa sbagliata: le donne discernono benissimo il sesso dall'amore, tant'è vero che poi spesso perdonano il marito per la sbandata (occasionale e breve). La diversità è in moltissime cose, diversità culturale, di approccio, storica, caratteriale fra individui.... 
Molte barriere oggi cadono, esistono donne che fanno sesso senza amore e mogli che non vogliono figli. Esistono molte 'specie' diverse' quindi la generalizzazione uomo-donan è quantomeno riduttiva.
Per l'esempio che hai postato, è molto carino, direi che se voglio solo essere abbracciata in geenre lo comunico prima di battisti e candele. Perchè oltre al sesso, con l'uomo con cui sto condivido anche amore. 
Se si trattasse di un amante non gli chiederei mai di abbracciarmi..... capisci la differenza, immagino.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono contrario a leggi che regolino la libertà di esprimersi. Si ha il diritto di essere idioti.
> 
> ( Omar Marzouk )​
> 
> ...


lasciaLO? chi?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lasciaLO? chi?


TE, TU! ... e quelli come te.

OK? ... sono stata chiara?!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> parti da una premessa sbagliata: le donne discernono benissimo il sesso dall'amore, tant'è vero che poi spesso perdonano il marito per la sbandata (occasionale e breve). La diversità è in moltissime cose, diversità culturale, di approccio, storica, caratteriale fra individui....
> Molte barriere oggi cadono, esistono donne che fanno sesso senza amore e mogli che non vogliono figli. Esistono molte 'specie' diverse' quindi la generalizzazione uomo-donan è quantomeno riduttiva.
> Per l'esempio che hai postato, è molto carino, direi che se voglio solo essere abbracciata in geenre lo comunico prima di battisti e candele. Perchè oltre al sesso, con l'uomo con cui sto condivido anche amore.
> Se si trattasse di un amante non gli chiederei mai di abbracciarmi..... capisci la differenza, immagino.


Ti pare che io non capisca?

Sono partito dall'imbeccata di oscar per aprire un thread, a mio avviso poteva anche essere costrittivo.

e invece niente, flame a manetta.

Come faccio a parlare di un concetto simile se non generalizzassi? cosa faccio vengo da te e ti dico se accetteresti una relazione di sesso parallela a quella d'amore? mi dai la TUA opinione, speravo di estendere l'argomento.

ma vabbè, che cosa insisto a fare.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TE, TU! ... e quelli come te.
> 
> OK? ... sono stata chiara?!


ma invece di ostentare una superiorità che non hai e di cui non ti puoi arrogare un diritto, perchè non pensi di elevare il tuo staus di femmina a quello di donna?

( se riesci a comprendere il senso della frase capirai dove ti ho elegantemente invitato ad andare. Ma dubito che tu ne abbia le capacità)


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ti pare che io non capisca?
> 
> Sono partito dall'imbeccata di oscar per aprire un thread, a mio avviso poteva anche essere costrittivo.
> 
> ...


Ti ignorano e non va bene, ti dicono che hai postato due discorsi differenti (e in effetti è così,anche se legati) e non è vero.
Rispondo ad entrambi senza polemica e ancora non ti va bene....
a parte fare la vittima (e ti assicuro che qui abbiamo gente presa davveroa  pesci in faccia, mica come te che hai avuto i guanti di velluto!!!!! epperò mica si lamentavano così!) cosa vuoi?
Se credi nella tua opinione argomentala. Oppure dì: è vero, la domanda è cambiata o si è ampliata a causa del discorso, parlaimo di questo? 
Per quanto concerne la mia opinione, purtroppo è l'unica che posso dare, che dirti,.... fai statistica!!! Oppure ignorami... non so, vedi tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Però cortesemente smetti di lamentarti che mi fai venire mal di testa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ah, invece il discorso ampliato io l'ho trattato, sai, quando dicevo che i presupposti sono sbagliati e che le donne scindono le due cose. Poi, se non ti piace la mia opinione sul discorso ampliato, va bene anche questo....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma invece di ostentare una superiorità che non hai e di cui non ti puoi arrogare un diritto, perchè non pensi di elevare il tuo staus di femmina a quello di donna?
> 
> ( se riesci a comprendere il senso della frase capirai dove ti ho elegantemente invitato ad andare. Ma dubito che tu ne abbia le capacità)


Oltre che permaloso sei anche presuntuosetto, e tutto cio fa di te una persona antipatica ... pensaci, potrebbe servirti nella vita, in futuro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ti ignorano e non va bene, ti dicono che hai postato due discorsi differenti (e in effetti è così,anche se legati) e non è vero.
> Rispondo ad entrambi senza polemica e ancora non ti va bene....
> a parte fare la vittima (e ti assicuro che qui abbiamo gente presa davveroa pesci in faccia, mica come te che hai avuto i guanti di velluto!!!!! epperò mica si lamentavano così!) cosa vuoi?
> Se credi nella tua opinione argomentala. Oppure dì: è vero, la domanda è cambiata o si è ampliata a causa del discorso, parlaimo di questo?
> ...


ma và benissimo!!!! nessuno è perfetto ma perchè si deve trascendere nell'offensivo con una superbia fuori luogo quando si posso dire le cose da persone civili?

TU sei civile, troppi altri no.
E quando vengo trattato a badilate di merda in faccia rispondo con altrattanta merda. 

sbaglio?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oltre che permaloso sei anche presuntuosetto, e tutto cio fa di te una persona antipatica ... pensaci, potrebbe servirti nella vita, in futuro.


 
chi è libero da peccato scagli la prima pietra, e su questo argomento mi sà che tu non giocherai al bersaglio per mooooooolto tempo!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> chi è libero da peccato scagli la prima pietra, e su questo argomento mi sà che tu non giocherai al bersaglio per mooooooolto tempo!



.​


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

si sapeva fin dall'inizio
per le donne è incomprensibile
parlarne genera solamente irritazione 
lasciamo le cose così come sono 

all'amante donna ( con cui vogliamo solo fare sesso ) diremo che l'amiamo ( così lei è contenta e noi pure ) 

alla moglie, che amiamo veramente, non diremo nulla, non è il caso. Come non è il caso che le diciamo con chi abbiamo giocato a carte la sera prima, al bar. 

d'altronde, va così. chi siamo noi, per cercare di far capire che Uomini e Donne sono diversi ? 

grazie Irresponsabile, per aver aperto questo interessante 3d, che io abbandono per difficoltà di comunicazione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si sapeva fin dall'inizio
> per le donne è incomprensibile
> parlarne genera solamente irritazione
> lasciamo le cose così come sono
> ...


lo abbandono anche io con te, grazie a te per aver lanciato l'idea, che ripeto, poteva portare a discutere di un argomento interessante.

Ma la libera discussione spesso è travisata.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lo abbandono anche io con te, grazie a te per aver lanciato l'idea, che ripeto, poteva portare a discutere di un argomento interessante.
> 
> Ma la libera discussione spesso è travisata.


che risposte speravi di avere: se è stato detto da qualche altra parte che le donne si masturbano ma difficilmente lo ammettono, come puoi pensare che ti si dica che sono capaci a farsi una sana e gustosa scopata senza per questo pretendere la rima cuore/amore?
o è proprio la consapevolezza di quest'ultima possibilità che vi destabilizza?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che risposte speravi di avere: se è stato detto da qualche altra parte che le donne si masturbano ma difficilmente lo ammettono, come puoi pensare che ti si dica che sono capaci a farsi una sana e gustosa scopata senza per questo pretendere la rima cuore/amore?
> o è proprio la consapevolezza di quest'ultima possibilità che vi destabilizza?


 
ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?

sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se una donna tradisce spesso è compatita e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo.

ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non giriamo intorno all'argomento!
> 
> si o no? concepite una storia parallela all'amore per solo sesso? una sola ha risposto fin'ora....


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se *una donna tradisce* spesso è compatita e se *un uomo vuole farsi una scopata *è solo uno stronxo.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


Sono entrambi stronzi e sleali, in eguale misura.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ah, scusa: io sono il troll, il bambino permaloso, quello che picchia i piedi per terra, banale ecc ecc ecc... Mi dispiace ogni tanto mi dimentico chi sono


puoi aggiungerci che sei monotono e di una noia quasi mortale?
Grazie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


e ci voleva tanto?


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se una *donna tradisce spesso è compatita* e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


Da chi è compatita? Dal forum o dalla società?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> puoi aggiungerci che sei monotono e di una noia quasi mortale?
> Grazie


sarà fatto, gioia!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se una donna tradisce spesso è compatita e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


 
forse leggiamo thread diversi o li comprendiamo diversamente, ma nn mi sembra che tu abbia ragione.
Io il secondo fine lo vedo dappertutto....deformazione professionale


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono entrambi stronzi e sleali, in eguale misura.


cosa fai, quoti i miei post per rientrare nei ranghi o solo perchè speri che ti mostri il fianco ancora?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cosa fai, quoti i miei post per rientrare nei ranghi o solo perchè speri che ti mostri il fianco ancora?


 perchè vedi un secondo fine dove non c'è?


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non giriamo intorno all'argomento!
> 
> si o no? concepite una storia parallela all'amore per solo sesso? una sola ha risposto fin'ora....


Sì


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Da chi è compatita? Dal forum o dalla società?


ho iniziato il thread premettendo che era generalizzante.

In genere la donna è compatita, l'uomo è stronxo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì


 
ti stringo la mano virtualmente per la tua sincerità.

ad avercene....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè vedi un secondo fine dove non c'è?


perchè mi ha già dato modo di intendere i suoi desideri nei post precedenti, avvocato.

C'è un precedente non troppo lontano che potrebbe dar luogo a procedere.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè mi ha già dato modo di intendere i suoi desideri nei post precedenti, avvocato.
> 
> C'è un precedente non troppo lontano che potrebbe dar luogo a procedere.


valuta post per post e non farti condizionare dal pregresso....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> valuta post per post e non farti condizionare dal pregresso....


 
sto seguendo la stessa linea del PM e dell'avv. della parte civile.

proveremo in seconda istanza


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cosa fai, quoti i miei post per rientrare nei ranghi o solo perchè speri che ti mostri il fianco ancora?


Ci fai? O ci sei?

MAH!


Forse ti e' stata data troppa importanza.


Torna a casa Lassie!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci fai? O ci sei?
> 
> MAH!
> 
> ...


vebbè, ma poi non ditemi che sono io ad essere permaloso.

Ci godi a far incavolare gli oumini? perchè così poi sono più focosi? se è così dimmelo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sto seguendo la stessa linea del PM e dell'avv. della parte civile.
> 
> proveremo in seconda istanza


  ripeto: e quale sarebbe il bene sociale offeso?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ripeto: e quale sarebbe il bene sociale offeso?


mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vebbè, ma poi non ditemi che sono io ad essere permaloso.
> 
> Ci godi a far incavolare gli oumini? perchè così poi sono più focosi? se è così dimmelo...


Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, mi basta mio marito ... anche se una volta ha fatto lo scivolone, nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere!


 
la prego, risponda; niente di ciò che dirà sarà usato contro di lei


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la prego, risponda; niente di ciò che dirà sarà usato contro di lei


mi sto innamorando contemporaneamente di brugola, marì, la lupa e.....

...e di te dolce avvocatessa mia.

Dammi l'ergastolo, ti prego, dammi l'ergastolo......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi sto innamorando contemporaneamente di brugola, marì, la lupa e.....
> 
> ...e di te dolce avvocatessa mia.
> 
> Dammi l'ergastolo, ti prego, dammi l'ergastolo......


sono fermamente convinta che la pena debba tendere alla rieducazione del condannato per agevolare il reinserimento nella società: con l'ergastolo viene meno tutto questo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, mi basta mio marito ... anche se una volta ha fatto lo scivolone, nessuno e' perfetto.


 
mmmmh! stai diventando malinconica? dopo la sfuriata contro il tuo manager preferito ti stai ammorbidendo?

che dolci le donne quando fanno così.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono fermamente convinta che la pena debba tendere alla rieducazione del condannato per agevolare il reinserimento nella società: con l'ergastolo viene meno tutto questo


 
ok. però mi vieni a trovare ogni tanto in istituto? daaaiii...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti stringo la mano virtualmente per la tua sincerità.
> 
> ad avercene....


e con questa hai raggiunto il minimo storico.
Ti ho risposto finora con la mia consueta e totale sincerità e te ne esci con 'sta frase?
Ti saluto


----------



## Old alesera (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ok. però mi vieni a trovare ogni tanto in istituto? daaaiii...



si ti porta le pere, lei


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con questa hai raggiunto il minimo storico.
> Ti ho risposto finora con la mia consueta e totale sincerità e te ne esci con 'sta frase?
> Ti saluto


beh? che ho detto mò?

MA VI SIETE COALIZZATE?  EMANUELLE, AIUTAMI!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmmh! stai diventando malinconica? dopo la sfuriata contro il tuo manager preferito ti stai ammorbidendo?
> 
> che dolci le donne quando fanno così.....


Torna a casa va


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ok. però mi vieni a trovare ogni tanto in istituto? daaaiii...


una volta a settimana, ti porto i dolcini


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con questa hai raggiunto il minimo storico.
> Ti ho risposto finora con la mia consueta e totale sincerità e te ne esci con 'sta frase?
> Ti saluto


o mamma, scusami: non avevo capito tesoro.

che uomo inutile che sono! potrai mai perdonarmi? ti prego, ti prego, ti prego... 
( dai...dì di sì....dì di si...che poi ti legno ben bene!:condom


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh? che ho detto mò?
> 
> MA VI SIETE COALIZZATE? EMANUELLE, AIUTAMI!!!!


 beh, io ti ho risposto che è possibilissimo e con l'amico si tromba pure bene e non mi hai degnata di uno sguardo.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Torna a casa va


mi accompagni?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh, io ti ho risposto che è possibilissimo e con l'amico si tromba pure bene e non mi hai degnata di uno sguardo.....


come no? ti ho chiesto di difendermi e di venirmi a trovare in istituto.
scusa ma non volevo farlo sapere direttamente agli altri, pace?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come no? ti ho chiesto di difendermi e di venirmi a trovare in istituto.
> scusa ma non volevo farlo sapere direttamente agli altri, pace?


non lo so ci devo pensare.....che dolcini vuoi che ti porti?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo so ci devo pensare.....che dolcini vuoi che ti porti?


col pizzo.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi accompagni?


Chi va solo va sano e va lontano ... avviati.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> col pizzo.


 uso solo farina uova e zucchero....più altre cose a ruota....'sto pizzo che è?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi va solo va sano e va lontano ... avviati.


si và bene, ma poi tu arrivi? da solo si fan tante cose...ma non tutte!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa ma dove l'ho girata la questione?
> 
> non ti sfuggono le pieghe lessicali per difenderti, ma ti sfugge che parlando di un argomento che può inevitabilemnte diventare vasto, ci possano essere botte e risposte devianti dalla domanda iniziale.
> 
> ah, scusa: io sono il troll, il bambino permaloso, quello che picchia i piedi per terra, banale ecc ecc ecc... Mi dispiace ogni tanto mi dimentico chi sono


giochiamo a prenderci in giro? hai aperto un thread chiedendo se le donne concepiscono il sesso senza amore e alle nostre risposte hai ribattuto affermando che giravamo attorno alla questione senza rispondere (nonostante l'avessimo fatto) e rifacendo la domanda hai chiesto se le donne concepiscono il trombamico pur essendo impegnate. Secondo il  mio punto di vista non si tratta di spaziare.

personalmente non ti ho mai accusato di essere un troll, anzi tutt'altro, se qualcuno ti ha accusato di esserlo, non me ne curo.
Quanto al bambino permaloso sì, ti ci ho associato io, la tua reazione a un mio post è stata da tale.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uso solo farina uova e zucchero....più altre cose a ruota....'sto pizzo che è?


un dolcissimo zuccherino da togliere con i denti, dolcemente...dolcemente.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io ho generalizzato.
> tu hai detto che generalizzare lo fà chi ambisce a trarre conlusioni del c.azzo.
> ergo: io traggo conclusioni del c.azzo.
> 
> ...


 
in effetti è vero, si capisce dalla conclusione a cui sei appena arrivato


----------



## Old alesera (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo so ci devo pensare.....che dolcini vuoi che ti porti?



le pere....porta le pere.....lui ama le pere!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giochiamo a prenderci in giro? hai aperto un thread chiedendo se le donne concepiscono il sesso senza amore e alle nostre risposte hai ribattuto affermando che giravamo attorno alla questione senza rispondere (nonostante l'avessimo fatto) e rifacendo la domanda hai chiesto se le donne concepiscono il trombamico pur essendo impegnate. Secondo il mio punto di vista non si tratta di spaziare.
> 
> personalmente non ti ho mai accusato di essere un troll, anzi tutt'altro, se qualcuno ti ha accusato di esserlo, non me ne curo.
> Quanto al bambino permaloso sì, ti ci ho associato io, la tua reazione a un mio post è stata da tale.


 
amore ma che fai? e mò? mi rovini tutta l'atmosfera?

guarda che siamo già ai _dolcetti _col pizzo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

potete smettere di scrivere per qualche minuto, che sono a pagina 12 e devo rimettermi in pari? 

oppure... riassuntino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vive cordialità


----------



## Old alesera (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti è vero, si capisce dalla conclusione a cui sei appena arrivato



ma dico io ma questi nuovi no? ma escono davvero dal set di Porkys o non so dal Billionaire....bò


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potete smettere di scrivere per qualche minuto, che sono a pagina 12 e devo rimettermi in pari?
> 
> oppure... riassuntino?
> 
> ...


ascolta, non stare a leggere tutto, perdi troppo tempo.

facciamo che ti spogli direttamente così ti rimetti in pari, ok? il pizzo ce l'hai?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giochiamo a prenderci in giro? hai aperto un thread chiedendo se le donne concepiscono il sesso senza amore e alle nostre risposte hai ribattuto affermando che giravamo attorno alla questione senza rispondere (nonostante l'avessimo fatto) e rifacendo la domanda hai chiesto se le donne concepiscono il trombamico pur essendo impegnate. Secondo il mio punto di vista non si tratta di spaziare.
> 
> personalmente non ti ho mai accusato di essere un troll, anzi tutt'altro, se qualcuno ti ha accusato di esserlo, non me ne curo.
> Quanto al bambino permaloso sì, ti ci ho associato io, la tua reazione a un mio post è stata da tale.


 esimia.....bellissimo l'avatar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si sapeva fin dall'inizio
> per le donne è incomprensibile
> parlarne genera solamente irritazione
> lasciamo le cose così come sono
> ...


hmmm... non è che hai le idee un attimo confuse? 
non dico tutte, ma molte - moltissime anzi - amanti, se si sentono di dire "ti amo", scappano a gambe levate.


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Irresponsabile...sei masochista?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potete smettere di scrivere per qualche minuto, che sono a pagina 12 e devo rimettermi in pari?
> 
> oppure... riassuntino?
> 
> ...


 trombi con l'amico ma dici micio bau all'omo tuo che ami tanto? ti amsturbi sotto al tavolo durante il cda?
leggi molto o poco per evitare la gente?
vivi per il sesso o il sex ti aiuta a vivere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un dolcissimo zuccherino da togliere con i denti, dolcemente...dolcemente.....


troppo zucchero fa male ai denti
un babà con la nutella non va bene?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che risposte speravi di avere: se è stato detto da qualche altra parte che le donne si masturbano ma difficilmente lo ammettono, come puoi pensare che ti si dica che sono capaci a farsi una sana e gustosa scopata senza per questo pretendere la rima cuore/amore?
> o è proprio la consapevolezza di quest'ultima possibilità che vi destabilizza?


no dai collega, perché dice ciò? quando ero giovane (oddio cosa ho appena scritto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ne ho fatte di scopate che con amore/cuore non facevano rima neanche per scherzo...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Irresponsabile...sei masochista?


beep- l'utente irresponsabile ha deciso di non rispondere a questo post volutamente provocatorio. Chiede inoltre di astenersi dal rovinare la bella atmosfera creatasi.grazie -beep.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se *una donna tradisce spesso è compatita e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo*.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


e chi l'ha detto? un traditore è un traditore, uomo o donna che sia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no dai collega, perché dice ciò? quando ero giovane (oddio cosa ho appena scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono espressa male,  forse....mi perdoni esimia, ma è venerdì.....intendevo dire che è possibilissimo anche per le donne solo che poi magari molte nn lo ammettono come nn ammetterebbero di masturbarsi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e ci voleva tanto?


 














ma se l'abbiamo detto altre 432 volte!


----------



## Old alesera (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beep- l'utente irresponsabile ha deciso di non rispondere a questo post volutamente provocatorio. Chiede inoltre di astenersi dal rovinare la bella atmosfera creatasi.grazie -beep.



scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai per favore?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> troppo zucchero fa male ai denti
> un babà con la nutella non va bene?


mi devi insegnare a gustarlo. si mordicchia o si lecca?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto? un traditore è un traditore, uomo o donna che sia.


ascolta, la seduta è già stata tolta...non rianimare un cadavere che stiamo già al babà con la nutella....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho iniziato il thread premettendo che era generalizzante.
> 
> In genere la donna è compatita, l'uomo è stronxo.


in genere, non è vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma capita


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai per favore?


37 vissuti male!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh? che ho detto mò?
> 
> MA VI SIETE COALIZZATE? EMANUELLE, AIUTAMI!!!!


nulla, a parte aver dato della bugiarda a chiunque abbia risposto diversamente da lei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> amore ma che fai? e mò? mi rovini tutta l'atmosfera?
> 
> guarda che siamo già ai _dolcetti _col pizzo....


amore a chi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dovevo recuperare, vi avevo avvisato


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nulla, a parte aver dato della bugiarda a chiunque abbia risposto diversamente da lei.


angioletto mio, ho capito che un'arringa non può essere ritenuta tale se non è recitata fino in fondo.


Ma siamo già passati oltre. Sotterra l'ascia di guerra ed unisciti a noi, corriamo per i prati, liberi da tutto, teniamoci per mano mentre corriamo......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ascolta, non stare a leggere tutto, perdi troppo tempo.
> 
> *facciamo che ti spogli direttamente così ti rimetti in pari, ok?* _il pizzo ce l'hai_?


*no.*

_si_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> esimia.....bellissimo l'avatar


grazie dotta collega. mi è stato donato, è stupendo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi devi insegnare a gustarlo. si mordicchia o si lecca?


 si mangia con la forchetta....la nutella si può leccare, ma solo se hai meno di 9 anni


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *no.*
> 
> _si_


Oddio, mi sento maleeeee!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male, forse....mi perdoni esimia, ma è venerdì.....intendevo dire che è possibilissimo anche per le donne solo che poi magari molte nn lo ammettono come nn ammetterebbero di masturbarsi


 
ora comprendo, e condivido


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> angioletto mio, ho capito che un'arringa non può essere ritenuta tale se non è recitata fino in fondo.
> 
> 
> Ma siamo già passati oltre. Sotterra l'ascia di guerra ed unisciti a noi, corriamo per i prati, liberi da tutto, teniamoci per mano mentre corriamo......


io non posso correre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Oddio, mi sento maleeeee!!!!


 
emma, puoi fare qualcosa? mi manda baci non richiesti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> emma, puoi fare qualcosa? mi manda baci non richiesti.


è contro la convenzione di ginevra.....ma sti clienti che fanno sempre quel cacchio che vogliono....me lo scusi illustre collega, sarà l'effetto del rhum che c'è nel babà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è contro la convenzione di ginevra.....ma sti clienti che fanno sempre quel cacchio che vogliono....me lo scusi illustre collega, sarà l'effetto del rhum che c'è nel babà


 
anche lavorare il venerdì pomeriggio dovrebbe essere contro la convenzione di ginevra e invece, mo' me tocca, facciamo causa a questi maledetti tiranni?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche lavorare il venerdì pomeriggio dovrebbe essere contro la convenzione di ginevra e invece, mo' me tocca, facciamo causa a questi maledetti tiranni?


 lasciamo stare ti prego....io ho scritto delle cose dalle 5 alle 8 stamattina (una pazza....) ed ora cazzeggio; ma + tardi c'è studio......3 scassapalle che per tirar loro fuori una lira.....anzi un eurino......
a proposito di lavoro, hai risolto qualcosa?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazzi, sono stata a fare la spesa, ho poggiato anche una cifra per aver preso niente... qualcuno mi fa un riassuntino o devo riprendere il discorso da pagina 9?


Please........


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono stata a fare la spesa, ho poggiato anche una cifra per aver preso niente... qualcuno mi fa un riassuntino o devo riprendere il discorso da pagina 9?
> 
> 
> Please........


nutella, zucchero, babà e intimo di pizzo.
così ti porti in pari, il resto vedremo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono stata a fare la spesa, ho poggiato anche una cifra per aver preso niente... qualcuno mi fa un riassuntino o devo riprendere il discorso da pagina 9?
> 
> 
> Please........


ne trovi uno perfetto qua http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=414673#post414673


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lasciamo stare ti prego....io ho scritto delle cose dalle 5 alle 8 stamattina (una pazza....) ed ora cazzeggio; ma + tardi c'è studio......3 scassapalle che per tirar loro fuori una lira.....anzi un eurino......
> a proposito di lavoro, hai risolto qualcosa?


ancora no. ma mi turba di più il fatto di non aver risolto nulla con la gamba.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne trovi uno perfetto qua http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=414673#post414673


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ancora no. ma mi turba di più il fatto di non aver risolto nulla con la gamba.


 ecchecazz....


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Irresponsabile, scusa... non so se tra tu e oscar avete già risposto a quello che avevo chiesto all'inizio (mi sono persa un paio di passaggi), ma visto che siete convinti che sia possibile fare sesso con un'altra donna pur continuando ad amare la propria moglie, allora voi lo direste tranquillamente che state andando a scopare con un'altra? "amore, lo sai che io amo solo te, ma è un'amica, ha bisogno stasera di scopare e così su due piedi mi ha chiamato per vedere se potevo esserle d'aiuto"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Irresponsabile, scusa... non so se tra tu e oscar avete già risposto a quello che avevo chiesto all'inizio (mi sono persa un paio di passaggi), ma visto che siete convinti che sia possibile fare sesso con un'altra donna pur continuando ad amare la propria moglie, allora voi lo direste tranquillamente che state andando a scopare con un'altra? "amore, lo sai che io amo solo te, ma è un'amica, ha bisogno stasera di scopare e così su due piedi mi ha chiamato per vedere se potevo esserle d'aiuto"


 
il pizzo?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ha detto voler bene , non amore....


 
Ok, su questa sono d'accordo anch'io... infatti io voglio un bene infinito al mio compagno... ma trombo meglio con il mio amico a dire la verità.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok, su questa sono d'accordo anch'io... infatti io voglio un bene infinito al mio compagno... ma trombo meglio con il mio amico a dire la verità.


io col padre di mio figlio non trombo proprio e so benissimo di volergli bene.... con l'amico quando c'è...trombo meglio


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il pizzo?


 

?????????????????


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok, su questa sono d'accordo anch'io... infatti io voglio un bene infinito al mio compagno... ma trombo meglio con il mio amico a dire la verità.


 
adorabile.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ?????????????????


 
dai, basta leggere un paio di passaggi!!!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> adorabile.


 
Ecchecivuoifà siamo fatti così... dentro abbiamo un cuore!!!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok, su questa sono d'accordo anch'io... *infatti io voglio un bene infinito al mio compagno... ma trombo meglio con il mio amico a dire la verità*.


Siamo sulla stessa barca!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dai, basta leggere un paio di passaggi!!!!!


 
probabilmente ora ti offenderai ma te lo chiedo lo stesso: perché aprire un thread se poi non si ha voglia di rispondere? se vuoi cazzeggiare (cosa in cui siamo menti eccelse) non fai prima ad aprire un thread intitolato al cazzeggio, anzichè aprirne uno serio e poi fargli cambiar strada perché le risposte non piacciono (ammesso che sia questa la ragione)?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> probabilmente ora ti offenderai ma te lo chiedo lo stesso: perché aprire un thread se poi non si ha voglia di rispondere? se vuoi cazzeggiare (cosa in cui siamo menti eccelse) non fai prima ad aprire un thread intitolato al cazzeggio, anzichè aprirne uno serio e poi fargli cambiar strada perché le risposte non piacciono (ammesso che sia questa la ragione)?


non è quella la ragione.

La ragione è che siamo su due mondi diversi per concezione della vita, ci scanneremmo inevitabilmente.
Ma io lo farei sempre senza offendervi, ma vabbè, faccio il bravo, non rivanghiamo!

E quindi, dopo essere stato leggermente massacrato mi sono detto: se non riesci a batterle, fattele amiche.

Ed eccomi quì.

E seriamente, molto seriamente, con quel pelo di occhio lucido inevitabile, aggiungo che è meglio far scivolare via un argomento come questo del 3D, credo che alla fin fine siamo tutti, uomini e donne indistintamente, esseri umani che hanno bisogno di affetto. E di comprensione.

Ben venga il cazzeggio se può valere come una carezza.
Un bacio a tutte.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Siamo sulla stessa barca!!!


adorabile anche tu.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè *se una donna tradisce spesso è compatita* e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


 
(piano piano leggerò tutto...)

Sono iscritta al forum da un paio di mesi e ti assicuro che non ho mai trovato compatimento verso nessuna traditrice... anzi! Ovviamente stesso riguardo per gli uomini, non mi sembre ci siano state grosse differenze.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> (piano piano leggerò tutto...)
> 
> Sono iscritta al forum da un paio di mesi e ti assicuro che non ho mai trovato compatimento verso nessuna traditrice... anzi! Ovviamente stesso riguardo per gli uomini, non mi sembre ci siano state grosse differenze.


già. E' solo l'origine del tradimento che varia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non è quella la ragione.
> 
> La ragione è che siamo su due mondi diversi per concezione della vita, ci scanneremmo inevitabilmente.
> Ma io lo farei sempre senza offendervi, ma vabbè, faccio il bravo, non rivanghiamo!
> ...


t'assicuro che qua non ci si trova mai d'accordo e ci si canna spesso. cosa normalissima del resto. siamo tanti e per fortuna ognuno ha le proprie idee. 
ma anche una scannatina ogni tanto, a patto che non si trascenda, può essere utile e soprattutto di norma le si concludono (tranne casi eccezionali) a tarallucci e vino.

sull'ultima ti quoto, ma qua ci diamo tanta comprensione, anche quando ci mandiamo in chiulo. non sembra ma siamo delle personcine mica male


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sull'ultima ti quoto, ma *qua ci diamo tanta comprensione, anche quando ci mandiamo in chiulo.* non sembra ma siamo delle personcine mica male


vaffanxulo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> (piano piano leggerò tutto...)
> 
> Sono iscritta al forum da un paio di mesi e ti assicuro che non ho mai trovato compatimento verso nessuna traditrice... anzi! Ovviamente stesso riguardo per gli uomini, non mi sembre ci siano state grosse differenze.


non l'hai trovato ma c'è stato. 
e su una cosa ha ragione lo spaccaball, i toni comunque sono fin troppo spesso diversi, a seconda del sesso del fedifrago e anche dal modo in cui si pone questo. c'è stato anche il traditore che è stato letteralmente virtualmente scannato perché tale, e da una traditrice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vaffanxulo.


grazialtrattanto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazialtrattanto


vuoi dirmi che ci diamo entrambi comprensione?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già. E' solo l'origine del tradimento che varia.


 
Nel senso? Una donna tradisce perchè si innamora di un altro uomo mentre un uomo tradisce solo per sesso?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

*interrompo il vostro idillio*

per comunicarvi che me ne scappo..........
baciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'hai trovato ma c'è stato.
> e su una cosa ha ragione lo *spaccaball*, i toni comunque sono fin troppo spesso diversi, a seconda del sesso del fedifrago e anche dal modo in cui si pone questo. c'è stato anche il traditore che è stato letteralmente virtualmente scannato perché tale, e da una traditrice


che sarei io, suppongo.

Cazz, ma come lo devo dire che sono permaloso? appena abbasso un attimo la guardia, zac!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per comunicarvi che me ne scappo..........
> baciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ti aspetto per un altro babà.....


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'hai trovato ma c'è stato.
> e su una cosa ha ragione lo spaccaball, i toni comunque sono fin troppo spesso diversi, a seconda del sesso del fedifrago e anche dal modo in cui si pone questo. c'è stato anche il traditore che è stato letteralmente virtualmente scannato perché tale, e da una traditrice


 
Dipende anche da come uno si pone... se è traditore pentito, traditore confuso, traditore convinto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vuoi dirmi che ci diamo entrambi comprensione?


sì, ma con le debite distanze


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per comunicarvi che me ne scappo..........
> baciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 
E dove te ne vai proprio ora? dai, rimani con noi....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, ma con le debite distanze


 
rivaff...scherzo!

distanze stabilite, comandante!


----------



## Old Angel (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè devi vedere un secondo fine dove non c'è?
> 
> sai cosa mi ha spinto ad aprire il 3D? il cercare di capire perchè se una donna tradisce spesso è compatita e se un uomo vuole farsi una scopata è solo uno stronxo.
> 
> ma perchè si deve vedere il marcio dove non c'è?


Io mi sono evoluto, non faccio più distinzione di sessi....so stronxi entrambi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Nel senso? Una donna tradisce perchè si innamora di un altro uomo mentre un uomo tradisce solo per sesso?


no, nel senso che si tradisce perchè si è frustrati, delusi, per ripicca o per troppo amore.

ma tradimento sempre rimane, con tutte le attenuanti del caso però, eh?

che io ancora non ho tradito nessuna ( forse, tanti anni fà...) e già mi fate sentire in colpa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Dipende anche da come uno si pone... se è traditore pentito, traditore confuso, traditore convinto...


ma dai astra... uno si presenta e dice "tradisco perché bla bla bla", è quanto meno bizzarro che una traditrice, solo perché pentita, gli si scagli contro come un pitbull affamato a cui hanno sfilato la bistecca di bocca... pentita o no, ha tradito; personalmente non sopporto chi predica bene e razzola (o ha razzolato) male. trovo che sia la conferma al "si sa che la gente da buoni consigli se non può più dare il cattivo esempio...". 
i non traditori "convinti" sono spesso e volentieri molto più accomodanti ed evitano di giudicare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che sarei io, suppongo.
> 
> Cazz, ma come lo devo dire che sono permaloso? appena abbasso un attimo la guardia, zac!


supponi bene.

i permalosi qua non vivono sereni, sappilo. siamo comprensivi ma tanto stronzi


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, nel senso che si tradisce perchè si è frustrati, delusi, per ripicca o per troppo amore.
> 
> ma tradimento sempre rimane, con tutte le attenuanti del caso però, eh?
> 
> che io ancora non ho tradito nessuna ( forse, tanti anni fà...) e già mi fate sentire in colpa!


 
Sai che c'è? Secondo me prima tradisci, poi cerchi i motivi per cui lo hai fatto... motivi dei quali (probabilmente) prima del tradimento non ti eri nemmeno reso conto... sono tutte scuse per poter giustificare il tradimento che comunque giustificabile non è.

E guarda che ti parlo da traditrice e non da tradita.


----------



## Old Angel (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mi pare che lui le motivazioni le ha date, magari cerca una conferma


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Secondo me prima tradisci, poi cerchi i motivi per cui lo hai fatto... motivi dei quali (probabilmente) prima del tradimento non ti eri nemmeno reso conto... sono tutte scuse per poter giustificare il tradimento che comunque giustificabile non è.
> 
> *E guarda che ti parlo da traditrice* e non da tradita.


precisazione superflua, era chiarissimo


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai astra... uno si presenta e dice "tradisco perché bla bla bla", è quanto meno bizzarro che una traditrice, solo perché pentita, gli si scagli contro come un pitbull affamato a cui hanno sfilato la bistecca di bocca... pentita o no, ha tradito; personalmente non sopporto chi predica bene e razzola (o ha razzolato) male. trovo che sia la conferma al "si sa che la gente da buoni consigli se non può più dare il cattivo esempio...".
> i non traditori "convinti" sono spesso e volentieri molto più accomodanti ed evitano di giudicare.


 
D'accordissimo con te. Si è qui per discutere e scambiare opinioni, non serve saltare addosso a nessuno, ed è quantomeno ipocrita se lo fa chi ci è già passato e dalla stessa parte.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> supponi bene.
> 
> i permalosi qua non vivono sereni, sappilo. siamo comprensivi ma tanto stronzi


ma io amo le persone stronxe, sono i miei simili.

che ci posso fare, me ne innamoro perdutamente....


----------



## Old tormentata79 (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Secondo me prima tradisci, poi cerchi i motivi per cui lo hai fatto... motivi dei quali (probabilmente) prima del tradimento non ti eri nemmeno reso conto... sono tutte scuse per poter giustificare il tradimento che comunque giustificabile non è.
> 
> E guarda che ti parlo da traditrice e non da tradita.


Sono d'accordo. Ci cadi dentro che nemmeno ti accorgi del perchè...poi fai una rapida analisi e sono dolori per venirne fuori dato che dopo il fattaccio metti in discussione tutto il rapporto che hai col tuo partner.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma io amo le persone stronxe, sono i miei simili.
> 
> che ci posso fare, me ne innamoro perdutamente....


ossignore, non dire così che per timore che s'avveri una cosa del genere potrei diventare un biscottino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te. Si è qui per discutere e scambiare opinioni, non serve saltare addosso a nessuno, ed *è quantomeno ipocrita se lo fa chi ci è già passato e dalla stessa parte*.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ossignore, non dire così che per timore che s'avveri una cosa del genere potrei diventare un biscottino


E' già successo, e non te ne sei nemmeno accorta.....che delusione!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> angioletto mio, ho capito che un'arringa non può essere ritenuta tale se non è recitata fino in fondo.
> 
> 
> Ma siamo già passati oltre. Sotterra l'ascia di guerra ed unisciti a noi, corriamo per i prati, liberi da tutto, teniamoci per mano mentre corriamo......


 

Ma che c'era nel babà???? Che vi siete fumati?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Uno non può nemmeno assentarsi un paio d'ore?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma che c'era nel babà???? Che vi siete fumati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ripeto: hai dei dolcini con lo zucchero? in alternativa hai dei babà con la nutella da leccare? hai l'intimo di pizzo?

se hai risposto si a tutte e tre le domande, allora prendiamoci per mano e corriamo per i prati......


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> probabilmente ora ti offenderai ma te lo chiedo lo stesso: perché aprire un thread se poi non si ha voglia di rispondere? se vuoi cazzeggiare (cosa in cui siamo menti eccelse) non fai prima ad aprire un thread intitolato al cazzeggio, anzichè aprirne uno serio e poi fargli cambiar strada perché le risposte non piacciono (ammesso che sia questa la ragione)?


 
Che tra l'altro dice che noi giriamo intorno all'argomento ma nessuno ha ancora risposto alla mia domanda che era perfettamente in linea con l'inizio del discorso... almeno mi pare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' già successo, e non te ne sei nemmeno accorta.....che delusione!


cosa? che sono diventata un biscottino?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro dice che noi giriamo intorno all'argomento ma nessuno ha ancora risposto alla mia domanda che era perfettamente in linea con l'inizio del discorso... almeno mi pare.


ma ormai è tutto chiarito, sù!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma che c'era nel babà???? Che vi siete fumati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nell'impasto c'era cocaina credo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa? che sono diventata un biscottino?


un dolcissimo biscottino....col pizzo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nell'impasto c'era *cocaina* credo


quella *MAI*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un dolcissimo biscottino....col pizzo!


 
ah ah


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quella *MAI*


idem, già sto messa male così...
però, hai visto che si rischia ad accettare babà dal primo che passa?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah ah


hi hi !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hi hi !


che fai? sfoderi la faccina da provolone doc?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem, già sto messa male così...
> però, hai visto che si rischia ad accettare babà dal primo che passa?


ma...manuelle non mi sembrava il tipo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma...manuelle non mi sembrava il tipo....


l'apparenza può ingannare


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fai? sfoderi la faccina da provolone doc?


Ma devo insegnarti proprio tutto?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'apparenza può ingannare


 
MANUEEELLEEEEEE!!!! senti un pò quà che si dice di te?!


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si scherza, si ride ma le donne non hanno ancora risposto alla domanda
> 
> 
> *concepite il fatto che possa esistere una amicizia erotica in concomitanza con 'amore che si prova per il proprio partner " ufficiale " ?*
> ...


 
Sì.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ma devo insegnarti proprio tutto?


erudiscimi su 'sta faccina


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


zucchero? babà? nutella ? pizzo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


ma non mi dire


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> erudiscimi su 'sta faccina


no. fai uno sforzo. in fondo è il minimo che puoi fare nei  miei confronti per mettere una pezza ai tuoi errori....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no. fai uno sforzo. in fondo è il minimo che puoi fare nei miei confronti per mettere una pezza ai tuoi errori....


miei errori?

tu non stai bene


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ripeto: hai dei dolcini con lo zucchero? in alternativa hai dei babà con la nutella da leccare? hai l'intimo di pizzo?
> 
> se hai risposto si a tutte e tre le domande, allora prendiamoci per mano e corriamo per i prati......


 
Ho la nutella... ne ho appena preso due barattoli, posso giocare con voi???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho la nutella... ne ho appena preso due barattoli, posso giocare con voi???


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


*NO!






*​


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho la nutella... ne ho appena preso due barattoli, posso giocare con voi???


vieni vieni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Angelodelmale, vieni anche tu.....potrai espiare le tue colpe!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.





Mari' ha detto:


> *NO!*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiace... la discussione è stata svaccata per volontà del suo stesso autore... ora si parla di nutella... la preferite sui dolcetti di zuccero, sui babà o nell'intimo di pizzo?


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi spiace... la discussione è stata svaccata per volontà del suo stesso autore... ora si parla di nutella... la preferite sui dolcetti di zuccero, sui babà o nell'intimo di pizzo?


Non mi piace niente di quanto elencato, me spiass.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi spiace... la discussione è stata svaccata per volontà del suo stesso autore... ora si parla di nutella... la preferite sui dolcetti di zuccero, sui babà o nell'intimo di pizzo?


non del tutto. Chi desidera può continuare.
Io però non me la sento di fare ancora il parafulmine, abbiate pietà di me.

E poi.....nutella e pizzo......ma vuoi mettere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vieni vieni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ho colpe da espiare, spiacente.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho colpe da espiare, spiacente.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi piace niente di quanto elencato, me spiass.


 
Ma neanche la nutella? Ma sei sicura? e con cosa sopravvivi????


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma neanche la nutella? Ma sei sicura? e con cosa sopravvivi????


----------



## MK (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma neanche la nutella? Ma sei sicura? e con cosa sopravvivi????


Preferisco il salato al dolce.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Preferisco il salato al dolce.


consiglio caldamente la nutella sui crackers allora


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Preferisco il salato al dolce.


apperò!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi spiace... la discussione è stata svaccata per volontà del suo stesso autore... ora si parla di nutella... la preferite sui dolcetti di zuccero, sui babà o nell'intimo di pizzo?


Ma grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' io c'ho la cassata sicula


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

*


irresponsabile ha detto:



Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro...

Clicca per espandere...

*


irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte._
> _E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore._
> _Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto........ (...)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> irresponsabile ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vieni a giocare con noi...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Vieni a giocare con noi...


Con cassata o senza?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> irresponsabile ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con cassata o senza?


con. altrimenti non ti facciamo giocare


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con cassata o senza?


 
Con la cassata ovviamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Secondo te la nutella sopra ci può stare?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con. altrimenti non ti facciamo giocare


 
hai ceduto, finalmente....


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dolcecassandra ha detto:
> 
> 
> > grande....
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai ceduto, finalmente....


io gioco con astra (che ha la nutella). passa via tu.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con. altrimenti non ti facciamo giocare





ASTRA ha detto:


> Con la cassata ovviamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Materialiste!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La nutella da sola e' buona, mi piace ... ma sulla cassata e': Omicidio!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io gioco con astra (che ha la nutella). passa via tu.


 
Si appunto... noi abbiamo pizzi, nutella, dolcetti, babà, ora pure la cassata... tu o hai qualcosa di molto interessante o... via!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io gioco con astra (che ha la nutella). passa via tu.


bel ringraziamento. Io stò quì ad organizzare il tutto, lancio le idee, convinco le persone....e poi mi mandi via? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se la nutella l'avessi anche io?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Materialiste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, allora ci sbaffiamo una cosa per volta... e poi tutti assieme a prenotare una bella lavanda gastrica!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si appunto... noi abbiamo pizzi, nutella, dolcetti, babà, ora pure la cassata... tu o hai qualcosa di molto interessante o... via!


 
non c'è una faccina che arrossisce?

vabbè ora stiamo esagerando!!!! magari avrò anche qualche cosa di interessante, non lo so...lo spero.

Sempre che basti per tutte!


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bel ringraziamento. Io stò quì ad organizzare il tutto, lancio le idee, convinco le persone....e poi mi mandi via?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, devi portare qualcosa di diverso per partecipare anche tu... che ne so, panna montata?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> No, devi portare qualcosa di diverso per partecipare anche tu... che ne so, panna montata?


 
chiedi e ti sarà dato.


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è una faccina che arrossisce?
> 
> vabbè ora stiamo esagerando!!!! magari avrò anche qualche cosa di interessante, non lo so...lo spero.
> 
> *Sempre che basti per tutte*!


Due barattoli di panna montata dovrebbero bastare, se vuoi portane tre per sicurezza...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Due barattoli di panna montata dovrebbero bastare, se vuoi portane tre per sicurezza...


confezione da 12!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si appunto... noi abbiamo pizzi, nutella, dolcetti, babà, ora pure la cassata... tu o hai qualcosa di molto interessante o... via!


io porto i dolcetti


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> confezione da 12!!!
















  Evvai... possiamo cominciare a giocare...
Non ti arrabbiare... per altre cose dalle mie parti ne ho a sufficenza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è una faccina che arrossisce?
> 
> vabbè ora stiamo esagerando!!!! magari avrò anche qualche cosa di interessante, non lo so...lo spero.
> 
> Sempre che basti per tutte!


solo questa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bel ringraziamento. Io stò quì ad organizzare il tutto, lancio le idee, convinco le persone....e poi mi mandi via?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preferisco quella di astra, che me la offre in cambio di un dolcetto e non in cambio del pizzo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Evvai... possiamo cominciare a giocare...
> Non ti arrabbiare... per altre cose dalle mie parti ne ho a sufficenza


a quale altre cose alludi? ma tu pensavi che io...ma stai scherzando? e cosa altro ci sarebbe dovuto essere se non panna e nutella con zucchero e babà?

ma pensa te, che maliziosa......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> preferisco quella di astra, che me la offre in cambio di un dolcetto e non in cambio del pizzo


bah! non sai quello che ti potrsti perdere!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bah! non sai quello che ti potrsti perdere!


vivrò bene anche senza saperlo


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a quale altre cose alludi? ma tu pensavi che io...ma stai scherzando? e cosa altro ci sarebbe dovuto essere se non panna e nutella con zucchero e babà?
> 
> ma pensa te, che maliziosa......


 
Dimentichi i pizzi?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> preferisco quella di astra, che me la offre in cambio di un dolcetto e non in cambio del pizzo


 
Questo sicuramente... però parliamone, forse ci serve la panna per contrattare la cassata sicula?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Dimentichi i pizzi?


quelli sò che li avete voi.

Ma mi volete a giocare o no?


----------



## Old ASTRA (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quelli sò che li avete voi.
> 
> Ma mi volete a giocare o no?


Angelodelmale, che dici lo vogliamo per questa volta? Vediamo come si comporta?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente... però parliamone, forse ci serve* la panna per contrattare la cassata sicula*?


ORRORE!!!

La cassata sicula e' glassata non serve la panna


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Angelodelmale, che dici lo vogliamo per questa volta? Vediamo come si comporta?


 
ci hanno lasciati soli, ASTRA.

vabbè, giocheremo un'altra volta.

un bacio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E dove te ne vai proprio ora? dai, rimani con noi....


 pupo a scuola, onomastico della suocera, pupo a passeggio al mare , lavoro....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem, già sto messa male così...
> però, hai visto che si rischia ad accettare babà dal primo che passa?


 uè squinzia, io non sono la prima che passa


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uè squinzia, io non sono la prima che passa


... e va buon ... pass e spass sott a stu balcon ma tu si guaglion!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma...manuelle non mi sembrava il tipo....


*con te poi facciamo i conti...mi hai anche scassato il nome...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'apparenza può ingannare


 *grandissima fedifraga claudicante*


irresponsabile ha detto:


> MANUEEELLEEEEEE!!!! senti un pò quà che si dice di te?!


 *hai iniziato tu, non dare la colpa alla mia amichetta angelo: con un'amica non litigherei mai per un uomo....*


angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho colpe da espiare, spiacente.


 *che vita grama*


irresponsabile ha detto:


> bel ringraziamento. Io stò quì ad organizzare il tutto, lancio le idee, convinco le persone....e poi mi mandi via?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*giocherei io con te 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e va buon ... pass e spass sott a stu balcon ma tu si guaglion!!!


quant'è bella 'sta canzone mari'.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quant'è bella 'sta canzone mari'.....




http://italiasempre.com/verita/guaglione1.htm


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://italiasempre.com/verita/guaglione1.htm


 ti giuro che quando cercano ti tradurre le canzoni napoletane mi incacchio.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti giuro che quando cercano ti tradurre le canzoni napoletane mi incacchio.....


Non sei la sola ... ma serve per il resto dello stivale

Amo la Sicilia perche' qua se parlo, o mi esprimo in dialetto napoletano mi capiscono tutti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sei la sola ... ma serve per il resto dello stivale
> 
> Amo la Sicilia perche' qua se parlo, o mi esprimo in dialetto napoletano mi capiscono tutti


è capitato anche a me di notare questa cosa l'unica volta che sono stata in sicilia, ahimè....capiscono benissimo almeno nella zona di giarre, aci trezza, zafferana etnea..quelle parti lì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uè squinzia, io non sono la prima che passa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *1) grandissima fedifraga claudicante*
> 
> *2) hai iniziato tu, non dare la colpa alla mia amichetta angelo: con un'amica non litigherei mai per un uomo....*


1)  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ma che $tronza  

	
	
		
		
	


	












2)  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    ah come ti chiami: (oddio com'è il nick? si offenderà che non me lo ricordo? irresponsabile forse?)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e senza pizzi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *con te poi facciamo i conti...mi hai anche scassato il nome...*
> 
> 
> *grandissima fedifraga claudicante*
> ...


Ti aspetto.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ti aspetto.


We', ma tu non ti riposi mai? 

Anche di domenica hai la stessa capa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Andiamo bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vorrei sapere tu cosa voi salvare nella/della tua vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  solo te stesso eh


----------



## Verena67 (26 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro...
> Non ho mai capito tutte quelle idiozie che le donne provengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte.
> E non ho mai capito perchè gli uomini pensano con la testa mentre le donne con il cuore.
> Però......Una notte mia moglie ed io siamo andati a letto.
> ...


_



No, dai non ci credo.

E' una canzone di Elio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















_


----------



## Verena67 (26 Ottobre 2008)

Amico, le borse di Vuitton non le trovi al centro commerciale...!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> We', ma tu non ti riposi mai?
> 
> Anche di domenica hai la stessa capa?
> 
> ...


correzione dovuta!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> correzione dovuta!


proprio te cercavo....che hai combinato l'altro giorno mentre io nn c'ero? vuoi farmi litigare con la mia amichetta angelo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> proprio te cercavo....che hai combinato l'altro giorno mentre io nn c'ero? vuoi farmi litigare con la mia amichetta angelo?


mai e poi mai!

Non ti tradirei con lei per niente al mondo, lo sai.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mai e poi mai!
> 
> *Non ti tradirei con lei *per niente al mondo, lo sai.


su questo non ci piove, posso garantire.


----------

